# Funny LOL cat



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Saw this on icanhascheezburger last night.

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpre ... dgehog.jpg

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol: hihi!!

So cute! :lol:


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

But this one is my all time favourite.

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpre ... -today.jpg


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

:lol: 

The hairbrush... :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

both r very cute and funny :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lol those are great. Thinking of the hedgehog as a hair brush made me think of the Flinstones. Can't you just see Betty or Whilma brushing their hair with a hedgehog?!

Just to keep up the funny I found one too. http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/03/2 ... n-it-rong/ (there are actually two on this page right on the top).


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

OH MY...Thank you SO much for sharing that!! I had a great laugh this morning thanks to you!! (and of course had to send it along to my friends)


----------

